# KLAMATH RIVER VIEW - Home & Guest cottage for sale



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.rivercrealty.com/KlamathRiverMountainhome.html

2 bedroom, 1.5 bath home plus den on 1.3 acres. Spacious remodeled kitchen with an abundance of beautiful Oak cabinets. Wonderful river & mountain views from the kitchen, dining area, living room & covered front deck. 1 car basement garage with work space & carport. Excellent remodeled guest cabin could be used for friends or rented out as a vacation cabin for some extra income. Excellent garden spot, fenced, outbuildings and more. Make this a real deal at $225,000.00 KR-064

The main house:


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

The cabin:


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

What a cute place!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks - we think so!

View from main house balcony




























View from cabin porch


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you moving?


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, unfortunately we are - if the place sells.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

love that area SO much. i am in pa. now, but spent quite a few years in that area ~ gorgeous! goodluck w/ the sale.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

You should post pic's of your garden, it looked really nice last year. Where are you going to move to? Did you sell the other property?


----------

